# Christmas Day 2014



## globalhighfive (Jan 24, 2014)

We are considering a Christmas Day arrival into Guadalajara. Arrival time early evening. Will there be taxis running? Our destination is Ajijic. We could spend a night in Guadalajara if we had to.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

globalhighfive said:


> We are considering a Christmas Day arrival into Guadalajara. Arrival time early evening. Will there be taxis running? Our destination is Ajijic. We could spend a night in Guadalajara if we had to.


Taxis and buses run 365 days a year. You should have no problem getting a taxi at the airport.

One year late in the evening, we found it impossible to get a cab. I can't remember if it was Christmas eve or the evening of Christmas day. There were lots of taxis on the street, but they were all full. However, that was in town and late in the evening. Arriving early in the evening and at the airport, you should have no trouble. Just have some money. The airport taxis can be expensive, $300 mxn to Guadalajara, more to Ajijic.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


globalhighfive said:



We are considering a Christmas Day arrival into Guadalajara. Arrival time early evening. Will there be taxis running? Our destination is Ajijic. We could spend a night in Guadalajara if we had to.

Click to expand...

_The Guadalajara airport is on the Guadalajara/Chapala(Ajijic) Highway and equadistant from both places. About 25 kilometers from Ajijiic or Guadalajara. Taxis run all the time every day and finding one anytime is not a problem. The run to Ajijic or Guadalajara is about the same price at some $350 Pesos and taxis are not run by rippoff artists so no fear there. If you plan to arrive late at night, there is a fine hotel at the airport that has reasonably priced and luxurious rooms. We have stayed there several times when we had early morning flights out of Guadalajara to Paris and do not wish to leave our home in the middle of the night, We have always been pleased with the service.


----------

